# Will Edge recognize Minis?



## DAF54 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking at upgrading my Series 5 TiVO DVR. I currently have three Minis connected to the system. Do the new Edge DVRs "play well" with the older Minis? Trying to calculate how much the upgrade would cost and need to know if I'll have to shell out $$ for new Mini Lux extensions. Thanks for any insight. Minis work fine currently and I'd just as soon keep them as part of the home system.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

DAF54 said:


> Looking at upgrading my Series 5 TiVO DVR. I currently have three Minis connected to the system. Do the new Edge DVRs "play well" with the older Minis? Trying to calculate how much the upgrade would cost and need to know if I'll have to shell out $$ for new Mini Lux extensions. Thanks for any insight. Minis work fine currently and I'd just as soon keep them as part of the home system.


All Minis work with all TiVos. If you are currently on TE3/V20, and you upgrade to the Edge, the Mini will ask to upgrade to TE4/V21, which is what the Edge uses.

Edit: To clarify "all", I mean all TiVos which currently work with a mini.


----------



## DAF54 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

For what it is worth, I bought an Edge and a weaknees 14tb upgrade for it. After switching I ended up switching back to my Roamio Pro and just put a new hard drive and power supply in it. You may ask why.

1. I hate the new interface (you may like it)
2. I had a problem where Tivo downloaded a new software update that made my edge reboot in a loop. When calling them the tech support was horrible and not able to solve my problem. They wanted me to send it back but since I had upgraded the hard drive I had voided my warranty so I couldn't send it back. Months later they did finally send down an update that fixed the problem but to be without a Tivo for months was not acceptable.
3. Since I liked the TE3 inteface and a Hard Drive and power supply are much cheaper than a new edge with lifetime I decided to stick with my Roamio on TE3. Being that the Roamio Pro uses the 3.5 hard drive size I can keep the drive inside the Tivo instead of the 2.5" form factor that the edge uses which requires you to get an external drive if you want anything in the 8tb range etc.
4. Even though the edge is "4k" your cable is still 1080p so the only thing the edge does in 4k are streaming services which I have much better support for the streaming apps on my TV, Roku, Amazon Fire TV.
5. Speaking of 4k the edge had problems with my Denon 4k AV receiver and LG 4K TV switching between video resolutions (I would get a snow screen and have to switch video inputs to get the image back)

I am not saying you will hate the edge, but I did and in the end it gave me nothing more than my Roamio had and worse hard drive support, worse resolution support and Tivo software bricked it for a while.

I am much happier on my Roamio Pro with lifetime.


----------



## crobjones2 (Jul 17, 2021)

I upgraded 2 premiers to edges, worst decision ever. I have had nothing but problems with the edges.
To answer your question, I have a mini connected to my edges


----------

